# kittens/cats needing homes



## cattymadam (Jun 18, 2009)

i rescue and rehome cats/kittens am really struggling at moment and have just had 4 more kittens dropped off today anyone interested in giving them a home im in north wales bangor area :smile5:


----------



## Cat Detective (May 18, 2009)

Have you tried posting on the RHU forum ?


----------



## LadyFrenchies (Jan 11, 2009)

I would have 1 but im in manchester, lol, hope they find good homes soon xox


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

OOHHHHHH im in bangor! :O omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomggggggggg! could i do fostering or can i in anyway help? im having a slight heartattack i think
omgomgomgomggg just got a higher paid job too....omgomgomgomgomgomgomgggg


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> OOHHHHHH im in bangor! :O omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomggggggggg! could i do fostering or can i in anyway help? im having a slight heartattack i think
> omgomgomgomggg just got a higher paid job too....omgomgomgomgomgomgomgggg


they got your name on foxy!!! calm down . take a deep breath... now after me....... scream!!!!!!!!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

arghhh!!! *screams* do you recon cattymadam will ever come back on petforums? i really really realllly want to help


----------



## cattymadam (Jun 18, 2009)

hi sorry not been in touch computer being stupid just got your message....yes im sure you could foster if you would like to help. i have managed to rehome forst lot of kittens but am expectingf some more in soon....... if you wanna send your email and il explain stuff to you if you still interested xxx


----------

